# New Dan Anderson blog site



## Dan Anderson (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi All,

Here is a link to my new blog.  I'll be posting tips on karate (competitive as well as classical, kumite, kata and kata bunkai) and arnis as well as posting some of the stories that didn't make _Super Dan - A Martial Arts Memoir_.  Come and visit!
http://school.danandersonkarate.com/blog-2/

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Manny (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you Dan I will pass by your new blog, a question in the 80's there was a point karate competitor named Dan Anderson aka Super Dan Anderson, is this you?

manny


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know how often Mr. Anderson comes to this site, but 'yes', he is the same person you asked about.

If you visit his store, he has a wealth of info available for sparring.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 28, 2011)

The best book I've ever read on the subject of karate style point sparring is American Freestyle Karate by Dan Anderson. It's an older book, but I've never read one before or since that did a better job of discussing the technical and strategic aspects of sparring. I've taught lessons out of that book to my students for years and highly recommend it to any martial artist, whether or not he intends to compete. 


-Rob


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 28, 2011)

Dan is one of my favorite Arnis practitioner's!  He has a wealth of information!!!


----------

